
The GravityZoo OOo porting project - bootload
http://www.openoffice.org/servlets/ReadMsg?list=dev&msgNo=19660
======
ycom
waffle and nothing to download? There is a windows client available for
download. Also read their new blog posting for more information:
<http://blog.gravityzoo.com/pivot/entry.php?id=21>

------
bootload
checked their site and nothing for downloading, no linux software. More waffle
than product ~ <http://www.gravityzoo.com/products/downloads.py>

But the idea is worth the read ~
<http://www.gravityzoo.com/products/overview.py>

